# I Am Legend - Blu-ray Review



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/photopost/data/500/IamLegendCover.jpg[/img]*Starring: *Will Smith, Alice Braga, Charlie Tahan, Sallie Richardson and Willow Smith (Will's real-life daughter)
*Director:* Francis Lawrence
*Studio: * Warner Home Video
*Production Year: *2007
*Media Year:* March 18, 2008 
*Rating: * PG-13
*Length:* 101 minutes


*Movie* :3stars:

What if you were the last man on Earth? That’s the seminal question presented in what is easily the best version of this classic science fiction/horror novel thrice turned movie.

Another film version of I am Legend (since Omega Man) has been rumored for decades. A new movie that stays true to the original 1954 science-fiction novel by Richard Matheson was at one time going to star Arnold Schwarzenegger. Instead the legendary project was handed down to Screenplay Writer - Producer Akiva Goldsmith who managed to obtain the services of super-star du jour Will Smith.










The novel, I Am Legend was one of the most influential science fiction/horror stories of modern times. It gave birth not only to modern the vampire story but also the zombies that inhabited Night of the Living Dead, 28 Days Later and countless others. The book’s two previous film adaptations resulted in The last Man on Earth 1964 and the Omega Man 1971 starring Charlton Heston.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/photopost/watermark.php?file=1098[/img]This time it’s Will Smith who finds himself the last man on Earth. Smith plays his affable every-man opposite his faithful dog Sam, a beautiful German Shepherd. It’s Smith’s likeability and sense of humor, as he quips to his four legged companion, that really drives the horror home. The scenes of an abandoned New York City are shocking as Smith and his pal go about their routine, raiding stores for canned food and renting DVDs - all the while being sure to get home before dusk. The movie taps into universal anxieties as common as the fear of falling: Fear of being left behind and of course fear of disease.

Punctuated with the classic elements of things that go bump in the night and a lot of sudden frights – I am Legend is one of the best new horrors (let alone science fiction films) I have seen in a very long time.

*Video * :4stars:

1080P/VC-1
BD-50 Dual Layer disc
2.35:1 

The disc presents excellent high definition Blu-ray video quality just as the film’s material demands. The panoramic yes nightmarish landscape shots of New York City look highly detailed under a crisp blue sky. 

In stark contrast at night you’ll see dark shadows that will test your display’s blackness. The film will descend into shadows so dark you’ll expect them to issue forth the very fetid hand of the Crypt Keeper himself. 









_G-g-gosh! What's that!_​
There is a lot of CGI and although the static landscapes looked great the prancing deer looked awfully fake. It didn’t detract from my enjoyment of the movie but it seems CGI animals in fast moving action always look rendered. Another scene has a lion pouncing on a deer and it screams CG! 
Ten years ago maybe we would have marveled at the amazingly realistic animals in the movie. Perhaps it’s just a jaded part of modern cinema that we so easily identify the technology used to render certain images. 

It makes me wonder, did viewers of previous generations say things like:

“_Oh yeah, that car chase scene with Cary Grant in North by Northwest looked so fake! You could totally tell that wasn’t really what he was seeing out his rear window_.”

My guess is it was just accepted that it was an effect of some sort and it’s only our modern _spoiled by technology _nature that has us complaining about such minor quibbles.

*Audio* :3stars:

English Dolby TrueHD 5.1 Surround (48kHz/16-bit) 
English Dolby Digital 5.1 Surround (640kbps) 
French Dolby Digital 5.1 Surround (640kbps) 
Spanish Dolby Digital 5.1 Surround (640kbps)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/photopost/data/500/IamLegend2.jpg[/img]The TrueHD soundtrack is easily the one to use if your system supports it. While not an obvious workout for your sub with blazing surround effects, this soundtrack does a lot of very subtle atmospheric ambient effects very well. 

Don’t get me wrong, there is plenty of action in this film with car chases, fights and explosions that all sound excellent. The helicopter in the flashback sequence is very well done and used all my speakers at once to convince me an army chopper was landing in my living-room. 

The film is also surprisingly musical with a Bob Marley sequence that reminded me how much I really liked Bob Marley. The front speakers and sub balanced out beautifully to render several seconds of a punchy calypso performance. Guess what lossless ripped CD I called up on my audio streamer after finishing I am Legend?

*Special Features* :3stars:

I am Legend is an example of special features done right! How many times I’ve written reviews moaning that the only special features were exercises in celebrity ego-stroking, I will never know. This one actually delivers some interesting extra content that is sure to appeal to a variety of viewers.

On the downside: The only feature in high definition is the animated comics but my biggest complaint is the menu system. It looks like it was pieced together by a committee that voted on how each option should be positioned. 








When I load a disc I want to get into the audio options as quickly as possible, load the one I want and start the movie without having to think. This time I had to stop the movie because I loaded it several minutes before I could start watching and had to figure out how to get it start from the beginning with my audio option of choice. 

I ended up watching the alternate version of the film. 

*Featurette: "Cautionary Tale: The Science of 'I Am Legend'"* (standard definition - 20 mins)

This was the highlight of the special features for me. It’s an amazing documentary on humanity’s relationship with disease. Sure, it’s a bit too alarmist and dramatic but that’s you get in documentaries these days. 

It goes into detail about how the Center for Disease Control tracks viruses, even animal viruses and assesses their probability of posing a danger to mankind. I found it fascinating. The CDC is one of those unsung benefits the world enjoys thanks to the United States of America. Thanks America!


*Documentary: "Creating 'I Am Legend'" *(standard definition - 52 mins)

I found it interesting to watch a few of the chapters but there are far too many. It’s nice they’re divided because you can cherry pick the topic you want to hear about relating to the movie. The only complaint I have about them is too often you’ll get repeated information and footage from one chapter to the other. It’s as if they didn’t have a plan to make all the chapters and just tried to make a series of standalone mini-features. But, they do work as independent mini-features. 

*Animated Comics *(HD - 22 mins)

If you’re a comics geek you’ll love this feature. I don’t know about anime geeks because they’ve changed a lot in the years since I was a fan of Akira and some of the old school anime, it seems anime has gone insane in the last decade while I wasn’t watching and I have no interest in 99.9999% of it anymore. 

But in the spirit of fantastic drawn artwork used to tell a story with narrative and voice-overs that aren’t completely cheesy this is a great addition to the disc. Four separate stories that imagine how other parts of the world dealt with the events Will Smith and his dog had to endure. They have almost to do with the I am Legend story except that they take place as parallel stories. 

*Alternate Ending:* Be warned, the alt version of the film just refers to the ending, so you could watch the last chapter or two to compare. The alternate ending was corny if you ask me. Yeah, I can see the tie-in with what Will Smith said earlier about love etc. Without giving away the ending, I can see why the alt ending ended up on a disc rather than in the theaters.

*Overall* :3stars:

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/photopost/watermark.php?file=1100[/img]If you’re a fan of horror or science fiction or even Will Smith for that matter, I recommend buying this disc. It is at least a must-see rental, set aside whatever you thought you were doing tonight and go rent or buy this disc on Blu-ray. If you buy it you’ll have plenty of time to digest all the extra goodies. And the best thing about owning it is that you can have your friends over anytime to re-live the film. 

It’s not always the best films that I recommend to buy. This film has enough replay value that I would suggest buying if you’re building a Blu-ray disc collection. It’s got enough wow factor for both your audio and video rig. It’s especially handy if you have a date over for a movie - whenever you want to escape into a world of chills and thrills I am Legend makes your choice very easy.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: I am Legend - Blu-ray Review*

I thought this was a pretty average flick for it to be hyped up so much. The ending was not climatic enough for me... or maybe I expected too much. Some of our friends have the BD version, so I plan to borrow it and watch the alternate ending.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: I am Legend - Blu-ray Review*

The alt ending is bad. I wasn't impressed. Although I really liked the movie. But I went in thinking I'd hate it. If I knew it was going to be this good I would have probably seen it in theaters because I am a fan of science fiction and a big fan of the book I am Legend. 

I expected it to be ****. I really don't like Will Smith very much. Sure, he was great in Ali, that movie gave me new respect for him. But all I can hear is him saying:

"I got to get me one of these"

In Independence Day. I really didn't like that movie. It was sort of where I departed the blockbuster train and decided summer blockbusters... unless they involve comics I have read - are generally for the birds.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: I am Legend - Blu-ray Review*

I think Will Smith did an incredible acting job and I can't help feeling that when he saw the final cut he was a little disappointed. I'm with you Wayde, the CG wasn't that good. In fact when my son and I watched it (he's 19, don't worry... I would never watch a horror flick with a little one!) as soon as the 'zombies' or whatever they were showed up things went down hill. It screamed video game to me.

The other thing that set me back just a bit was how the mutated humans became super beings... able to run head on into an SUV and knock it over. Other than that, poor CG and bad monsters, I was drawn into Smith's performance.

After watching I am Legend, my son and I put The Omega Man in. He was cracking up at the 'bad guys' but it was interesting to see some direct parallels between the two movies. Like when Will Smith is reciting the lines from Shrek and in the Omega Man Heston does the same at a movie theater. Both showed how being alone is enough to drive a person insane.

Overall I enjoyed the movie but wasn't impressed with the CG.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: I am Legend - Blu-ray Review*

I am really hesitant to see this movie I like Will Smith as an actor and he usually does decent clean movies but this one I'm not sure? I know my wife does not like the zombie caricatures and the "horror" side of the film and I'm not a fan of that either. Is it really that awful?


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: I am Legend - Blu-ray Review*

Good movie. The end is quite weak in my opinion though. I would have expected something more intense. I wouldn't call it a scary movie.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: I am Legend - Blu-ray Review*

I might have to give the video 4.5 stars and audio 4 stars.
It was one of the best looking BR discs I've come across yet.
Movie gets 3 stars. Maybe 3.5.


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: I am Legend - Blu-ray Review*

Neither the theatrical, nor the alternate ending are close enough to the book to really be respected. As Sci-Fi, it was too watered down to really drive the point home and leaves the original "Legend" theme out with a far weaker substitute instead. This smells of corporate suit interference...

I agree the soundtrack was exceptional in TrueHD, the helicopter scene truly stood out for me also. Of note, the refreshing absence of music in many scenes, which has become an otherwise incessant and annoying component in the majority of films these days.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: I am Legend - Blu-ray Review*



pierrebnh said:


> the refreshing absence of music in many scenes, which has become an otherwise incessant and annoying component in the majority of films these days.


I didn't even notice that. I'll have to check it out again and see. Although I personally don't own it, I'd have to rent it and probably won't for a long time. 

Although I own Omega Man on HD DVD. I have to say I enjoyed the movie a lot despite it being... well, not such a good movie, it's a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: I am Legend - Blu-ray Review*

It was probably done on purpose for emphasis on the isolation of the character, but I enjoyed it nonetheless.


----------



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: I am Legend - Blu-ray Review*

It wasn't exactly true to the original story line. You could say that this is a good or bad thing. However, in my opinion, this was one of the most over-hyped movies since Wild Hogs. I was disappointed in almost every aspect of the movie, sound notwithstanding.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: I am Legend - Blu-ray Review*

Will Smith, despite being an incredible dork, is a really good actor. The movie does devolve, just like the creatures. Oh well. Scares the **** out of me whenever one of them jumps out. Looks and sounds really good as well.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: I am Legend - Blu-ray Review*

I watched the movie last night, To be honest it had some very good low end audio. The lack of a musical soundtrack made the hart pounding jump out and scare you parts very good. I however did not like the ending as it was very anti-climatic and it almost seemed rushed.
Video quality was good and the colors in the ending of all the fall colors in the trees really show off High definition.


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: I am Legend - Blu-ray Review*



> The alt ending is bad.


I don't necessarily agree. I never read the text the film is based on, but from the synopsis a friend gave me, the alternate ending comes much closer. The original story also centered around the last man on earth, and the "Dark Seekers" created by a plague. The man spent his days, not working towards a cure, but killing the Dark Seekers and throwing them into oil fires that were still going. At night, he would retreat to his fortress, and watch the Dark Seekers taunt him from outside. Needless to say, he was lonely, and the female Dark Seekers would try and entice him to come out. Finally, he encountered a woman during the day, and was so overjoyed that he invited her back to his compound for protection. Of course, she was a Dark Seeker, but mutated to be resistant to light. She let all of the others in, and they took the man back to their "hive", where he was put on trial for the murder of thousands of Dark Seekers. In the audience, there were women and children, the latter looking at him in terror while the mothers consoled them. He realizes that these people are not simply animals, but they have a culture, a society. At this moment, he remembered what his mother used to tell him that if he misbahaved, the "bogey" man would get him. Here, _he_ was the "bogey man". So, the guy who we are rooting for the entire story really turns out to be the bad guy after all.

So, the alternate ending, while not completely true to the text, comes much closer to this realization, to me, at least.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: I am Legend - Blu-ray Review*

I just borrowed the BD from some friends, so I plan to view the movie again and the alt ending.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: I am Legend - Blu-ray Review*

Regarding Alt vs Theatrical Ending:

When Will Smith's character, Neville, first catches the Dark Seeker in a trap the Dark Seeker that comes out into the sun for a few seconds is the same one that is after Neville the rest of the movie. That same Dark Seeker uses the same trap on Neville. Neville's comment that the Dark Seekers must have lost all semblance of humanity is not correct and the alternate ending drives this home. The theatrical ending abandons all the character build up regarding the Dark Seeker and the one Neville caught. It strays even further from the book and was a weak attempt to candy coat the whole movie with a happier ending.


----------



## solid7 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: I am Legend - Blu-ray Review*



> It strays even further from the book and was a weak attempt to candy coat the whole movie with a happier ending.


Very true.

In fact, my major complaint with this movie, is that it was so far removed from the storyline, as to render it unrecognizable as such. (the original story was based in LA, not New York!!!) This movie should have carried a different title, IMO. It was just plain dumb. :thumbsdown:

I wish I could say something good about it, but it was a huge disappointment. Unlike Cars - I hated the movie, but was knocked out by the picture and sound!


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: I am Legend - Blu-ray Review*

I really hate it too when they twist the story so much that it becomes so different than the original it becomes recognizable only by a simple idea contained in, or contains characters from, the original. 

They should say "Based on" rather than name it the title of the original. I find it a rarity these days that a movie actually reflects it's written counterpart very well.


----------



## AudioZuki (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: I am Legend - Blu-ray Review*

Holly Thread resurection BATMAN!

I have to say this movie had me at the edge of my seat the entire way through. It was awesome! I truely connected with Will. He had to kill his own dog. How could you not feel for him?

I know nothing of any of the stories before so sticking to any story line was not important to me.

CGI - Yes we are spoiled. However, I am still amazed at how 10 commandments did their 10 commandments even today. It was slick.

Thanks for saying something about this being to precurser to modern day Vamp and zomb movies. This did have that feel without being about it. Make sense. Your statement about it being were it all began makes perfect sense and fits.


Alt Ending:
*** BARF! I do see the points about Will saying "they lost all sense of humanity." I have a feeling the director and writer wanted to go back and add on that. But studioes have deadlines and you have to deliver something. Thank god it wasn't the alt ending. I felt dirty after watching it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: I am Legend - Blu-ray Review*

I must defer from so many who are lauding this movie.

I will admit the creation of the post-event NYC was pretty good. But nothing truly novel considering the many post apocalyptic movies made recently about post-traumatic upheavals in urban centers. And the first 3/4 of the movie simply takes on a high speed chase about this landscape (interspersed with vignettes where we learn of his obligatory emotional attachment to wife and family...). 

Thereafter its _all _downhill. The cgi mutants are ludicrous, one dimensional with the extent of their novelty being nonsensical rubberized contortions that would make a snake with its loosely hinged jaw jealous.

And the plot almost announces that it must hurry up and make something, anything, happen and lives up to the incredible lack of a satisfactory denouement. We simply hit a period where the run time is approaching the the maximum and the producers decide they had better wrap it up.

The alternative ending is ridiculous as the raging mutants, who have thus far only exhibited the ability to howl and display now intelligible means of communication and have simply reacted as pack animals who react to immediate stimulus, suddenly subjugate all impulsive reaction to the 'leader' of mutants as hey suddenly - en mass - exhibit a highly developed sense of attachment and empathy for he who pines for his 'girlfriend', and who, after he gets her back, turns and walks away in a completely incongruous 180 degree reversal of all established behavioral traits - is not even worthy of a C comic - where all logic has been jettisoned for cute sentimentality and an utterly insufficient exploration of such a primitive developed race that simultaneously (so we are led to believe) also exhibits a highly developed sense of awareness and compassion and empathy. Huh? It is as if they employed the scarecrow from the Wizard of Oz to cobble this incongruent mishmash of characteristics together.

Not to mention the oh so convenient travels, and arrival of the strangers from the north who magnificently find their way to and around Manhattan only to drop by and say "hi".

The cgi landscape was pretty good, the mutants completely unimaginative and utterly incongruous as we are unable to suspend our 'sense of disbelief' and ultimately, when the movie ends, one sits and wonders, is this all there is????

After so much hype, a Complete and utter letdown. One of the worst I have seen in a while.

Will Smith has fallen into too many of these mediocre vehicles! Independence Day, Wild Wild West (and I love the series - which made this one hurt all the more!), I Robot, etc. Lots of hype, a large budget, and whoosh - nothing of substance. 


If you want a post-apocalyptic movie where the man has a dog for a friend, check out "A Boy and His Dog" instead. Not only is the plot more complete and developed, the dialogue between the boy and dog is more stimulating (and humorous) as well.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: I am Legend - Blu-ray Review*



mas said:


> If you want a post-apocalyptic movie where the man has a dog for a friend, check out "A Boy and His Dog" instead. Not only is the plot more complete and developed, the dialogue between the boy and dog is more stimulating (and humorous) as well.


Check 'em both out. A Boy and his Dog is great, probably better. But I am Legend was definitely good stuff IMHO.


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: I am Legend - Blu-ray Review*

I just watched this yesterday, I thought it was OK, not a classic, but a decent film in that genre.

Decent Video, and the sound was actually pretty good I thought- just like what's been stated here about the quiet/thrashing....scare the snot outta ya quick if ya have it cranking the 1st time!
3.5/5 overall would be my quick rating.


----------

